# Marco island



## rapmarks (Nov 27, 2017)

we are here this week, staying at Club Regency
At the meet and greet this morning we were told this resort and eagles nest got hit the worst.  Hilton had a repair crew in on the Monday, they had 150 men working here at one time.  They had water incursion in building c and building e.  They were closed for six weeks.  Maintenance fees going up about two per cent
Snook Inn has been sold to owner of DaVinci.
We took a ride to goodland, back up and running.  Ate at Little a Bar and watched them pull a car port from bay.  Stans is open but did have a lot of damage.  Marker8.5 is gone.   
Drove to Everglades city, lots of damage and storm debris along the roads.  National park still closed, but most businesses up and running.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks for the update!  We will be in Marco for weeks 51 (Charter Club) and 52 (Surf Club).  Are the resorts fully repaired now?  How about tennis courts, landscaping, etc.?  And is the island generally is good shape?  We usually head over to Isle of Capri at least once while we are there -- any idea how it weathered the storm?

Kurt


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 27, 2017)

Everything looks pretty good along the beach.  Less landscaping, and a delay on getting it.  I haven't been to isle of Capri yet, but I think it is fine. I believe only damage to tennis court was fencing, and it is repaired.
The person who spoke to us said that those living on Marco lost power and water forvtwelve days, but the resort let them stay there while they worked to get everything back in order.
It is remarkable how much was accomplished.
One of the E unit buildings had a lot of water, and they remodeled the living area.  There are tile floors and new furniture.  E building will get redone in 2018 and the other buildings in 2019.
E building getting a new roof, and fortunately for us, it will start next week rather than this week.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 28, 2017)

I liked charter club and surf club much better, probably because we had a view and do not have one here.  
They advertised the breakfast as meet your neighbors, but it really was for owners.  Someone from management spoke, and no one spoke to each other.  The lunch was supposed to hear vendors talk about their business, but there was none of that. They just put a part of a sub on a plate with some chips.
We brought beach chairs and our own umbrella and sat on beach behind row of rented chairs, which were all empty when we went out.  Later a couple of ladies sat in the chairs in front of us, and pulled their chairs into the sun.  As the day progressed, a little of the rented umbrella shade fell partly across my sister.  The chair attendant came out and told us to move our chairs because the shade belonged to the people in front of us, the ones who were sitting in the sun.  We moved away and I will be sure not to get anywhere near  someone else's shade tomorrow. And I better be careful so my shade doesn't fall on anyone who wants sun, or I may hear about that too.


----------



## theo (Nov 28, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> As the day progressed, a little of the rented umbrella shade fell partly across my sister.  The chair attendant came out and told us to move our chairs because the shade belonged to the people in front of us, the ones who were sitting in the sun.  We moved away and I will be sure not to get anywhere near  someone else's shade tomorrow. And I better be careful so my shade doesn't fall on anyone who wants sun, or I may hear about that too.



Chair attendant seems a bit unclear on the concept of guest service and / or common courtesy. May all his days be filled with --- shade.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 28, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> As the day progressed, a little of the rented umbrella shade fell partly across my sister.  The chair attendant came out and told us to move our chairs because the shade belonged to the people in front of us, the ones who were sitting in the sun.  We moved away and I will be sure not to get anywhere near  someone else's shade tomorrow. And I better be careful so my shade doesn't fall on anyone who wants sun, or I may hear about that too.


Oh no!  The dreaded Shade Police!  That is too funny!



> I liked charter club and surf club much better, probably because we had a view and do not have one here.


We really love the view at our Surf Club unit (it is a fixed unit / fixed week) on the top floor.  We just purchased our Charter Club week this year, so it will be our first time at that resort.  We didn't get a top floor unit there, but we are on the 7th floor (of 9 or 10?), in a corner unit (wrap-around lanai) in the front building.  I expect our view to be very similar.

Kurt


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 28, 2017)

You will have a fantastic view at charter club, and an enjoyable time.  They had kayaks and sailboats for owners to use at no charge when we were there.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 29, 2017)

We went to the farmers market today and it is one of the nicest I have seen.  Wonderful fruit and vegetables, and great vendors selling a big variety of food, baked goods, seafood, and much more


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 29, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> We went to the farmers market today and it is one of the nicest I have seen.  Wonderful fruit and vegetables, and great vendors selling a big variety of food, baked goods, seafood, and much more


We went to the farmer's market for the first time last year.  I agree that it is a very good market, with a good selection of vendors selling prepared food in addition to the fresh fruit and produce.  The fresh strawberries were my favorite!  I think going to this farmer's market will become a regular activity for us each time we stay there.

Kurt


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 29, 2017)

3 of my favorites - pizza and a beer at the Marco Island Brewery, Town Center Mall - 7 Stars Around the Moon at Su's Garden - and a cheesesteak and a Yuengling at the Sunset Grille at the Apollo by South Beach.  I also like the bleu cheese burger at the Dolphin Tiki, but I don't think that is open due to hurricane damage.


----------



## KandyM (Dec 2, 2017)

Thank you for the updates about Marco. We are also planning for a visit there.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Dec 2, 2017)

We moved to Marco Island in July after vacationing here for ten years, three at Charter Club.  We evacuated to Georgia and returned on Sept 15 (storm hit Sept 10) and we found AC working, full power, water, DirecTV and Internet.  Areas with no power included Goodland, Everglades City, parts of Naples, but Marco was fully functioning.  Very little damage to our home, just roof replacement (but no leaks for now), pool cage replacement, soffits.  The island is really looking almost normal now, with only tree stumps and tarps on roofs to indicate the hurricane made landfall here. Kirk's Coney Island closed and has not reopened.  Dolphin Tiki Bar had bad damage, but I have heard they have plans to reopen in the near future if not in early 2018.  We noticed a lot of broken privacy gates along Collier Blvd, but all appear to have repaired or replaced now. 

And I agree about the Farmers' Market.  Lots of great bread and baked items, produce, flowers, crafts.  Every Wednesday (from Nov through April) from 7:30 to 1:30.


----------



## Bxian (Dec 9, 2017)

We were at the Charter Club for 2 weeks in late October and early November.  Will be back in January for another two weeks (or at least my husband will-I can only go for a week and a couple of days due to work obligations.) Joan (resort manager) and her entire staff worked incredibly hard to get the resort back up and running.  They are the best! But for some tree damage and some missing fencing, everything looked great.  My sister and BIL left the Charter Club today after being there this week, and she reported that they had a pickleball lesson-so I am guessing the tennis courts are in shape.
We really enjoyed our meals at the Little Bar, Fin Bistro (now directly across the street from the Charter Club) and the Oyster Society (new-ish-owned by the same people as DaVinci's and right next store.  Lee Be Fish (very casual) was awesome-limited menu but very fresh fish.  We also went to the Italian Deli for the first time and loved their sandwiches and pizza.  Tried Doreen's Cup of Joe with friends who visited us and liked it very much for breakfast-tried NeNe's also and didn't care for it.  Snook Inn was purchased by the family that owns DaVinci's Marco Prime and Oyster Society.  
Stilts was under repair during our visit, but re-opened the night before we left.  We like Joey's and the Sunset Grill-did not get there in November, but will plan to go to both in January. 
We love the Charter Club-there are many long time owners who have a deep affection for the place.  People were getting choked up/teary at the owner's meetings because they were so amazed by how great the place looked only 6 weeks after the hurricane struck.  
Marriott timeshare next door to the Charter Club is not moving along as well as the HGVC resorts.  Close friends of ours who are Marriott owners had reservations there for late January and were just moved over to the Fort Lauderdale timeshare because Marriott can't guarantee that they will have all rooms up and running by late January. They are pretty ticked off. 
If you enjoy yoga, check out the sunset yoga on the beach in front of the Apollo condos-it is run by Marco Island yoga.  Great people! 
A third vote for the Farmer's Market-we love it and were sad that they were not open in early November.  Glad that they are back up and running.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 10, 2017)

Did I mention that snook in. Has bee bought by the owners of d'vincis.
From the way the manager spoke, Hilton had contractors hired and there the day after the hurricane.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 10, 2017)

Marco is looking a lot better now that the piles of yard waste are finally picked up.  But, as you drive around, if you look closely at the roofs and pool cages, there is tile and screen damage everywhere.  It's going to take a long time to get this all fixed.  On my street we're saying we're just going to wait it out and not pay the ridiculous prices of the stranger contractors in town from who knows where.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Dec 16, 2017)

Just went to the beach today.  Water is beautiful, beach is also.  Water was a bit cold for me, but not too bad if you are used to the Pacific or Atlantic Oceans.  Christmas parade tonight on San Marco.


----------

